
Mark Zuckerberg says users are spending less time on the social network - appuhamy
https://www.siliconvalley.com/2018/01/31/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-says-users-are-spending-less-time-on-the-social-network/
======
Powerofmene
I do not pe sonally spend very much time on FB because I stay very busy. With
what little free time I do have, I am simply not interested in the political
rankings and flame wars nor am I interested in the million sponsored postings
that amount to a feed of advertisements.

Until FB can be a pleasant place to visit people like me will be reluctant to
spend much time there.

